# Check out this soffit work



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing that spac-tac-ular, but it did take almost 2 days to cornerbead just this, with string lines, square, and level. We framed/drywall/finished level 5.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ceiling framed with USG drywall grid 24" o.c.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's f-n SWEET Joe! :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's disgusting.....the amount of work in that ceiling...
Looks beautiful though!! Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done Joe :thumbsup: 
I disagree...it "is" spectacular.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice work!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

that rocks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice Joe:yes:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

what kind of bead joe? very nice work by the way.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awsome joe, Was it a home,shop,office etc??


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

i love this kind of work.well done joe


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

It was a luxury condo in South Florda right on the beach. We used metal cornerbeads, and plastic for the round radius. I think the amount of time spent on the cornerbeads was well worth it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

That's the biggest radiator I've ever seen!

(Nice work Joe...:thumbsup


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I see where you get your name:thumbsup: Very nice


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

how do you use metal beads on steel framing? i'm assuming it was steel frame. i've only ever taped on beads with steel framing.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you framed it with steel, why did you need to use a chalk line? They should've been dead on to begin with. :jester: j/k looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

Amazing work Joe.
If I did that job I would need a week off to scratch lightposts and talk to bunnies:jester:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Joe....I think i wanna make out with you!! hahaha j/k thats awesome work, teadiuos and time consuming! looks like they chose the right man for the job:thumbsup:


----------



## West (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome job Joe, looks like you put your heart into that job


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> how do you use metal beads on steel framing? i'm assuming it was steel frame. i've only ever taped on beads with steel framing.


The drywall is 5/8", you use 1/2" or 3/8" staples. We had to use chaulk lines because unless you cut the drywall with a table saw (As suggested by the GC, lol) it will never be a perfect straight cornerbead. Plus the 3/16" of the framing screws bumps out the drywall and when you screw it done it leaves a small, barely noticable snake. We had to use caulk lines to make sure in every direction the soffits line up.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i see. so the staples don't go into the framing. when i trim out a place with steel stud we do nail into the steel(if its light gauge) but we also PL the trim because the steel will not hold the bradnails over time.


----------



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

*nice soffit*

hey man that looks very nice,,good job:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice work Joe.


----------



## FMPBINC (Aug 21, 2014)

freaking nice job!!!!


----------

